# Cal United Strikers FC announce formal partnership with Veo



## OrangeCountyDad (Jul 4, 2021)

Mostly posting for this part:



> Veo and Cal United Strikers have worked together to make the product even more accessible to the masses. By registering through a unique Cal United Strikers FC portal, clubs will receive $200 off their camera purchase.











						Official Partnership with Veo Announced
					

CAL UNITED STRIKERS FC ANNOUNCE FORMAL PARTNERSHIP WITH VEO  Veo camera platform to be used by the pro club with special programs designed to make the technology even more accessible to the...




					www.calunitedstrikers.com


----------

